
What Should You Do If You Find a Piece of China's Crashed Space Station? - navinsylvester
https://www.livescience.com/62112-what-if-you-find-china-space-station-debris.html
======
weinzierl
> Presumably, Pearlman said, the space station is carrying all manner of
> hazardous materials not safe for human contact, including fuel tanks with
> noxious fuel inside.

I buy this argument when it comes to radioactive materials but I never heard
Tiangong-1 had a source for them on board. Everything organic (like fuel)
should be made harmlessly by the reentry heat. This leaves us with inorganic
compounds like asbestos which are dangerous, but still ubiquitous in most
parts of the world. So I think this warning is a bit sensationalist.

~~~
gus_massa
Probably they are worried about hydrazine like product, that have a lot of
nitrogen. I'm still not 100% convinced it can survive a crash like this, but I
read the same warning before many times, so I'd prefer to be safe.

For example read: [http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/space-debris/falling-
sate...](http://www.spacesafetymagazine.com/space-debris/falling-
satellite/atlas-v-centaur-hydrazine-tank-found-in-spain/)

